
Trump confirms US will leave Paris climate accord - asaegyn
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-50165596
======
Stephen-HotKing
Good. The Paris climate accord was a boon for 3rd world autocrats through
climate grants with no way of enforcement. I understand why people are upset,
something needs to be done for climate change, but it was really a toothless,
kumbaya agreement.

No country that is still in the agreement is meeting their stated goals:
[https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/un-global-warming-climate-
chan...](https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/un-global-warming-climate-
change-1.5132888)

~~~
supercanuck
Everything is a kumbaya agreement but to get everyone in the world to agree on
something is ridiculously challenging. I don’t think people give enough credit
to those folks who at least get the snowball going down the hill.

